# Regular Show Slack Pack DVD Review/Info (Read if you want to know everything in it)



## meeper23 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey all, I got the Regular Show DVD today.  I thought it was coming out  in April but surprisingly, I got a call from FYE saying it came in, so I  am assuming that it came out sooner than I thought.  So, I am going to  tell you what exactly is in this DVD.

One disc with 12 episodes.  The DVD disc art is Pops's head.  A slip of paper promoting Adventure Time on DVD.

1.  The Power (Mordecai and Rigby use an electric keyboard to get  everything they want, then it gets out of hand when they send Skips to  the moon.)

2.  Just Set Up the Chairs(Mordecai and Rigby have to set up chairs for a  kid's birthday party, end up playing video games, and Rigby plugs in a  demonic game that unleashes that floating demon head)

3.  Death Punchies  (Rigby is sick and tired of losing to Mordecai at  punchies, so he learns the Death Punch to try to beat Mordecai)

4.  Grilled Cheese Deluxe  (Rigby gets caught stealing Benson's Grilled  Cheese sandwiches, so he and Mordecai have to buy new grilled cheese  sandwiches for Benson, place a bet on who's a better liar, and end up  pretending to be astronauts)

5.  Mordecai and the Rigbys (Mordecai and Rigby make up a fake band,  book a gig, and have their future selves teach them to rock....sort of.)

6.  Rage Against the TV (Mordecai and Rigby get to the last level of the  game and finally end up facing The Hammer but the tv busts and they  need a new t.v.)

7.  This is My Jam (Rigby gets a song stuck in his head and it ends up taking a physical form of a cassette tape.)

8.  The Night Owl  (Mordecai, Rigby, Muscle Man, and High Five Ghost  enter a radio contest to be the last one standing on a billboard but end  up getting frozen and thawing out in the future)

9.  Over the Top (Rigby has been beating Skips at arm wrestling but it  turns out Rigby was using the Arm Boy to win, when Skips finds out, it's  curtains for Rigby.)

10.  Prank Callers (Mordecai and Rigby prank call others, want to prank  call the prank master, but fail at pranking the prank master and end up  in the 1980's.)

11.  Brain Eraser (Mordecai sees Pops naked and can't take the image of  Pops's naked body out of his mind, so Rigby rents a tape that ends up  sucking Mordecai's mind into the tape.)

12.  A Bunch of Baby Ducks (Mordecai and Rigby find a bunch of baby  ducks after draining a fountain, the ducks imprint on Rigby, as Mordecai  and Rigby try to find a home for the baby ducks, Mordecai and Rigby  realize the ducks are a lot cooler than they look.)

The DVD Cover Art is Mordecai and Rigby pointing at you.

The DVD Back Art is High Five Ghost driving the golf cart with Muscle  Man standing on the roof of it, waving his shirt around and going WHOOOO

The DVD Menu Art is Mordecai and Rigby sitting upside down on the couch while playing video games.

Special Feature:  Rah-Ha Ringtone  (This is the short episode where  Mordecai and Rigby come up with a song; the others at the park say they  can't make a hit song, Mordecai and Rigby drive through a record studio  but fail at making a hit song, but Mordecai and Rigby say they can come  up with an awesome Ringtone.  It was on t.v. a couple times and is on  the Cartoon Network website I believe).

Special Feature menu art is part of the table with a pizza on it.

You can put English Subtitles on.  The Subtitles Menu art is a t.v. on static asking whether or not to put English subtitles on.

The Episodes menu art (Where you select separate episodes to watch) is  VHS tapes in two stacks and in VHS covers and you see the sticker label  on their sides, saying which episode is which.

There is a promo for the Adventure Time on DVD that came out a while back.

The CN logo and the TV Rating are NOT on any of the episodes.  So nothing is being blocked.

You get to watch the credits without some promo of another show, so if  you ever wondered what the credits of this show looked like, you'll see  what they are.

The episodes look the same as they do on television, so I can't say if  they're uncut or not.  I don't know if uncut episodes were made.

It costs $11.59 in US currency.  That was the price at FYE.  Don't know if it's the same price everywhere else.

And that's that.  That's every single thing that's on that DVD that I  know first hand.  This is honestly what's on the DVD.  It's up to you  whether or not you want to buy it or not.

I bought it because I love the show and want to support it.  The more  support it gets, the more likely more episodes will be made.

Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Askari_Nari (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Regular Show Slack Pack DVD Review/Info (Read if you want to know everything in i*

Wow, this was actually pretty informative, thanks for this.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Regular Show Slack Pack DVD Review/Info (Read if you want to know everything in i*

I loved regular show's first season. Second season just as much. Third season is yet to watch


----------



## meeper23 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Regular Show Slack Pack DVD Review/Info (Read if you want to know everything in i*



Askari_Nari said:


> Wow, this was actually pretty informative, thanks for this.



No prob.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Regular Show Slack Pack DVD Review/Info (Read if you want to know everything in i*

Regular Show is pretty awesome.


----------

